# good pc/computer speakers...



## RoughedgesMR (Nov 30, 2008)

looking for something a little more for my office. Room is about 15x25. I now have the logitech z4 and its ok but want more sq. Budget is about 350-400. Has to be a 2.1.

also have anyone seen that little notebook sound card from creative. My desktop with the soundblaster card sounds WAY better. I wonder if this would make my notebook sound better because thats what i hook up at work. thanks.


Creative ExpressCard Sound Blaster X-Fi Notebook SB0950 70SB095000004 Upgrade your notebook to Xtreme Fidelity and make your music, movies, and games


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

the klipsch pro medias get good reviews. even better than 2.1 speakers costing much more according to reviews. but honestly with 400 to spend id buy a stereo reciever, 2 bookshelf speakers and a sub. it will be better with enough power for a room that big.
Parts Expressayton ES8 Elite Series 100 Watt 8" Powered Subwoofer
Parts Express:AudioSource AMP100 2-Ch Source Switching Power Amplifier
Parts Expressioneer S-HF31-LR 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker Pair
these 3 come in at $310 id take it over a boxed 2.1 any day.
if you get creative you can probably do even better for similar cost.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought a set of Pro Medias last year which were lemons and received another set of lemons for free from the vendor. If you check the Klipsch forums, you'll see a few that are very happy but it seems just as many, if not more, are stuck w/units with poor component quality and even worse reliability.

Mine are still sitting in the closet. I'd try the Z5500s (or whatever they're top model 2.1 is...seems to be the fave for the last couple of years for about $150. Best Buy also carries them locally)


----------



## 5.7TBI (May 10, 2008)

I have had my pro-medias for two years and no problems yet. I have heard of lots of people having problems with them though. They sound awesome and get louder than you would think they could without distorting.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Myself, I was after some 2.1 speakers and wanted put together somthing based off a set of studio monitors but I don't have much space on my desk. So, I had a few sets I was considering.

1.) Boston Acoustics MM226 ~ On Sale $99 Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more
2.) RAZER Mako 2.1 - ~ $324 PROVANTAGE SuperStore: Buy GPS Computers Electronics Software More
3.) SWANS S3W 2.0 T-Amp Powered Multimedia Speaker System ~ $59 Plus a DAYTON AUDIO subwoofer ~ $99 from www.partsexpress.com

I ended up with the KEF PicoForte 1 iPod docking station for about $109 ($119-10% off coupon) from OneCall.com - HDTV, Home Theater, Camera This is a nice systems that has an input jack and a sub out jack. A sub nice 8" added to the system will add the needed low end. OneCall offers the system with a sub as well for ~ $219-$238:
picoforte for Sale: Deals Abound

The sound is pretty good on these and they are worth a listen.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

brownmoses said:


> honestly with 400 to spend id buy a stereo reciever, 2 bookshelf speakers and a sub. it will be better with enough power for a room that big.


I tend to agree with that. I went that route and loved it. I think the Audiosource Amp100 is perfect for these types of budget 2.1 applications. I used the older Dayton SUB80 and Elemental Designs bookshelves. I thought it was excellent for a budget 2.1 setup.










Old pic, I have since upgraded to a 50" plasma and 7.1, on my PC.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I have been pretty happy with my Klipsch THX2.1 setup. It was on sale at BestBuy for cheap, and actually sounds pretty good. I'd say it's worth a listen.


----------



## ACC (Feb 24, 2006)

I too was after the ultimate amplified PC speakers and went with the Swans M200. While they sound awesome, I don't really use them much and might let them go. If you are interested send me a PM.


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

BlackLac said:


> I tend to agree with that. I went that route and loved it. I think the Audiosource Amp100 is perfect for these types of budget 2.1 applications. I used the older Dayton SUB80 and Elemental Designs bookshelves. I thought it was excellent for a budget 2.1 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....Another Deftones Fan.....Chi Cheng for life.........


My "thrift store" setup consists of:


Two satellites from a Polk Audio RM6005 set - ~$20
A generic Yamaha powered servo subwoofer - $15
An Audiosource Amp 100 - $29

It probably couldn't be exactly duplicated for that price, but you might be able to put something similar together for not a lot of money if you are creative. It 
sounds fantastic. A musicican buddy of mine swears that he likes the sound better than the Alesis monitors that he uses for mastering.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Has anyone here had any experience with M-Audio speakers?


----------

